# Goats on Vacation (Pix)



## Rebbetzin

They are back home now, but here is a photo from their vacation in New Mexico and Northern AZ.







Shortnin', Shadow and Countess


----------



## elevan

Looks like they were having fun!


----------



## Ms. Research

Should have a Word bubble over their heads, "Are we there yet"?   

Thanks for post it here and in the other thread.  Definitely makes me laugh every time I see them.


----------



## Rebbetzin

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Should have a Word bubble over their heads, "Are we there yet"?
> 
> Thanks for post it here and in the other thread.  Definitely makes me laugh every time I see them.


Here ya' go...


----------



## lilhill

I love it!


----------



## Ms. Research

Thanks Rebbetzin.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Hahaha!


----------



## Ravens Haven




----------



## Tracey

awww, they look like their having a great time!!


----------

